# The MultiTaskR truck bed rack system



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

I originally designed the MultiTaskR for bikes but soon after it became apparent to me that the rack can be so much more, so we designed other attachments that can carry things like surfboards, SUP's, kayaks, lumber, ladders and more.

The idea for this rack came to me after using a tailgate pad and talking-to users of those pads that had the same bad experiences as myself. I designed to fix the short comings of the tail gate pads, i.e.; damage to the bike/ truck and also to contain and secure the bike properly. We have had 3 big bike companies contact us, whom had told me that they had frame failures directly related to tailgate pads. They liked how the MultiTaskR's only contact with the bike and the truck are at the steerer tube for the bike and the rear tire in the bed of the truck.

We've priced the MultiTaskr at the same price or lower than comparable high quality racks, yet we only use high grade materials, no plastics (other than the steerer tube collet) and no extruded aluminum. But the greatest value in our rack is the versatility of it. With one rack, you can carry all kinds of gear like bikes, surfboards, kayaks, stand up paddle boards, a load of lumber, ladders and more.

Visit our website for more information at:
www.exodux.com

Thanks for your support!
Jeff[SUB][/SUB]


----------



## leftsidej (Jul 24, 2019)

Little late to the show but this is awesome. Highly considering it.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

The following pictures are of a 3D printed prototype of our new model, tentatively called the "RailRideR "
We have customers ask for a rack in which you do not have to drill into your truck. (Some trucks we already do have special plates where you do not have to drill)
This is our new concept. The RailRideR can mount into most cargo rails, that are factory options in most trucks, or we have a clamp-on rail, similar to those used on ladder or overland type racks.
With the current MultiTaskR, which uses a upper and lower crossbar, the RailRideR will use only the upper crossbar. All of our attachmen
ts will carry over.

The RailRideR will be made from waterjetted .375 6061 T6 aluminum plate and powdercoated black.

Pic #1 is the RailRideR mounted into removable, clamp on type mounts.

Pic #2 is the factory cargo rails on a Jeep Gladitor( Toyota and most other rails are very similar)

Pic #3 side shot of the RailRideR plate

Pic # 4 my bike mounted on the RailRideR

Pic #5 prototype removable, clamp on plates.

Pic #6 just another angle.


----------



## plummet (Jul 8, 2005)

I like your steering tube mount. That is a cunning stunt!
Do you have many compatibility issues with different ID steerers?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

We offer 3 collet sizes. The two sizes come as a kit and fits every 1.125" steerer tubes. The standard collet is for 1.5" steerers and fits them all.

I don't know if you noticed but the steerer tube mounts(STM) are also lockable.


----------



## hemi9673 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> The following pictures are of a 3D printed prototype of our new model, tentatively called the "RailRideR "
> We have customers ask for a rack in which you do not have to drill into your truck. (Some trucks we already do have special plates where you do not have to drill)
> This is our new concept. The RailRideR can mount into most cargo rails, that are factory options in most trucks, or we have a clamp-on rail, similar to those used on ladder or overland type racks.
> With the current MultiTaskR, which uses a upper and lower crossbar, the RailRideR will use only the upper crossbar. All of our attachmen
> ...


Any idea on when this new system will be released for sale?


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

We are in the testing stage now but things are happening quickly. The rack just works awesome.
What kind of mounting do you need? the rail mount will probably be available first, followed shortly by the clamp-on mount.


----------



## hemi9673 (Jun 13, 2014)

Hurricane Jeff said:


> We are in the testing stage now but things are happening quickly. The rack just works awesome.
> What kind of mounting do you need? the rail mount will probably be available first, followed shortly by the clamp-on mount.


I have a Toyota Tacoma so I would need the rail mount.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Nice. With the Tacoma/ Tundra, the RailrideR is going to be a pretty much "plug and play" rack. It mates up perfectly with the factory cargo rail system. It will be lockable using a simple, standard and effective locking method. It also has a locking method for the bikes and cargo.
We are getting a huge response on this rack so we hope to push up the mid summer release date to sometime sooner.


----------



## MiniSuperDuke (Apr 9, 2020)

Looking for something like this to carry bikes in my f150. What keeps the tires from making contact with the tailgate or bumper?

Would be great to see a video showing someone load up 3 bikes...slowly.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

The MultiTaskR and the upcoming RailRideR use the same mounting method, which is an 
2 way adjustable angled arm with a locking knob which draws two tapered cylinders, which when drawn together( tightening the knob), expands a Delrin collet than fits inside your bikes steerer tube. When fully tightened, the wheel pretty much stays put in the angled position, which keeps your fork and wheel away from your trucks tailgate and bumper.
We provide 2 ball bungies per mount to stop the wheel from rotating or to add extra security from the wheel being turned.

In the near future, we are going to be making some videos showing how our products work, their features and some upcoming product.


----------



## OnespeedTRD (Aug 3, 2020)

This rack seems like a great alternative to other mount options for trucks. It's crazy that a truck is probably the hardest vehicle to carry a bike in, even though it has a cargo bed specifically for carrying things. There are numerous methods and options and they all their pros and cons. I try to avoid anything touching the frame, so I've just been using a hitch mount Rocky Mounts SplitRail. Works great but adds length to an already long vehicle. I thought about a tailgate pad but don't want to damage the bikes or the truck, and I know they do, or will eventually. 

In your rail mounted version does the rack fold down when not in use like the previous version? If not, would you have to just remove it altogether when not in use? Otherwise you'd be driving around with a Fast and the Furious looking wing on the back of the bed.
If you have to remove it, I'm sure it only takes a few seconds to mount/unmount, but then you have to store it somewhere, which is what I do right now with the hitch mount rack. 
If it folds down or swivels around out of the way that would be ideal. If not, solve that issue and I think you may have come up with the ideal bike carrier for a truck. 
Also, maybe look at something with the steerer tube mount coming out of the side rails closer to the front, so I can just roll my bike in next to the rail and move the tube mount up and in the fork and lock it down. Check out the Inno rail mount system for an idea of what I'm talking about. The Inno is a pretty good idea too, they just have not yet perfected the system.


----------



## Hurricane Jeff (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey Onespeed,
The RailRideR does not currently have a fold down option, but we are working on it.
The RailRideR is very easy to remove and install, it will take about 5-10 minutes at the most.
There is a post on the RailRideR on this forum which shows a little more detail and shortly on our website we will have a video and a parts picture.

I like your "Fast and Furious" comment. I get people all the time that say they love how the rack looks, even without bikes(or boards) loaded on it.

I trying to picture your comment on the Inno Rack system. I looked at their site, not sure what you are referring to.


----------



## OnespeedTRD (Aug 3, 2020)

Hurricane Jeff;14910497I trying to picture your comment on the Inno Rack system. I looked at their site said:


> Check out the Inno RT202 system. Its a threaded arm that screws into a bracket which mounts into the existing rail system and has a strap on the end that you can wrap around a fork leg or chainstay or seatpost, wherever makes the most sense depending on your bike. Now imagine your steerer tube mount on a bracket that mounts/slides onto the rail system. You could slide it all the way forward in the side bedrail until it matches up with the steerer tube and hold the bike that way, standing upright in the same orientation as the Inno system. Same concept only nothing touches the bike except at the steerer tube. You might have to make the arm at a slight angle, and the front wheel would have to be turned in slightly to get the mount up in there, but I think it would work brilliantly.
> 
> Can you add some full side pics of the truck with the rack without anything mounted up? I'd like to see what the day to day look is without bikes on it. Thanks!


----------



## Adolph SD (Nov 25, 2020)

*Looking for MultiTaskr userreviews*

I cannot seem to find any user reviews for the MultiTaskr rack. Nothing on this site, and could find nothing on Google. Anyone know where to look for this?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Adolph SD said:


> I cannot seem to find any user reviews for the MultiTaskr rack. Nothing on this site, and could find nothing on Google. Anyone know where to look for this?


I've been using one on a 2019 Ford Ranger for several months now. Jeff even made mounting plates that allow me to use some existing threaded holes in the bed to mount the rack.

I've been pretty happy with it, though it's tall enough that using it in conjunction with a rack over the bed for lumber/boats makes for tricky bike loading. Thankfully the rack I got is removable, so I don't have to deal with that all the time.

I did need to lube the collet tightening knob pretty well, though. I live in a wet climate and after a few rain storms things didn't turn so smoothly.

The tongue jack on my trailer is a little iffy with the front tire of my bike, too. The rack puts that wheel out pretty far from the tailgate (I assume this is one of the things that keeps the backup camera usable), so I need to be pretty careful with how things are placed. I can put the handle for the jack just so and it will just clear the bike tires when I turn. Might be worth getting a longer ball mount so I can give myself some more clearance.

Bikes hold really well. I've driven a lot of gravel roads with bikes on the MultiTaskR rack and no issues whatsoever.

What else do you need to know?


----------



## Adolph SD (Nov 25, 2020)

Thanks for the info. Like you, I am going to be using it while towing a trailer. I do have a couple more questions for you. Security is a big issue for me. Other than having a set of Torx bits handy, is there any way for someone to remove the bike from the rack when locked-on? Also, any chance to damage the steering tube by over torquing when securing?


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

Adolph SD said:


> Thanks for the info. Like you, I am going to be using it while towing a trailer. I do have a couple more questions for you. Security is a big issue for me. Other than having a set of Torx bits handy, is there any way for someone to remove the bike from the rack when locked-on? Also, any chance to damage the steering tube by over torquing when securing?


They're not torx bits. They're an asymmetric security bit. I don't know how easy they are to find in the general marketplace, but it's just odd enough (and uncommon enough, I think) that it's not how someone would defeat this rack. Honestly, brute force with a battery powered angle grinder or reciprocating saw would do that job. So it's definitely not something I'd trust leaving unattended for long. Same as for any rack. And yes, I know people who have had hitch racks cut off of their vehicles. Thieves have to be pretty bold to do it that way, and the cases I know were obvious professionals. Frankly, there's nothing you can do to the bikes to protect them against professionals. It all comes down to your behavior as preventive in those cases.

I highly doubt you're going to damage the steerer tube. There's a rubber bit as part of the collet setup, and that's what actually makes contact with your steerer. I don't even see it as being a problem for carbon steerers. I also don't think it's very easy to over tighten this thing, either. I'm only just able to get it tight enough to keep the front wheel from rotating. You'd probably have to use a strap wrench on it to get it tight enough to be concerned with over-tightening.


----------



## vw2s4 (Dec 20, 2018)

Harold said:


> I've been using one on a 2019 Ford Ranger for several months now. Jeff even made mounting plates that allow me to use some existing threaded holes in the bed to mount the rack.
> 
> I've been pretty happy with it, though it's tall enough that using it in conjunction with a rack over the bed for lumber/boats makes for tricky bike loading. Thankfully the rack I got is removable, so I don't have to deal with that all the time.
> 
> ...


Reviving an old thread here... would love to get a long term review from you regarding this rack?

Also, while using this rack and towing a trailer are you using a conventional hitch? I'm looking for a solution for carrying my bikes while towing a travel trailer. I'm using a weight distribution hitch which does give a little more room between the truck and the tongue jack. I'm wondering if there is enough room there.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

vw2s4 said:


> Reviving an old thread here... would love to get a long term review from you regarding this rack?
> 
> Also, while using this rack and towing a trailer are you using a conventional hitch? I'm looking for a solution for carrying my bikes while towing a travel trailer. I'm using a weight distribution hitch which does give a little more room between the truck and the tongue jack. I'm wondering if there is enough room there.


My trailer tongue ends up being too short with the A-frame jack to use this rack. If I pulled out the A-frame jack and used one that folded up, I'd be okay. Not sure about your case, but I can say that if your jack is one of the motorized ones (mine has a hand crank), that'd be a bit more of an issue.

But it's easier to just use a piece of wood with fork mounts. Which still works fine, even with the MultiTaskR folded up in the truck bed.

Long term I'm pretty happy with the rack. I've learned that the rack gets pretty grumpy when it's pretty cold out. I've tried to use it on a couple mornings at about 15F and things just don't move as well. I'm sure it's related to the lubricants, but there's probably also some different responses to the cold between the steel bits and the alu bits. It's probably time I refreshed the lubricants on it, but it also wouldn't be an issue if I planned ahead and set the rack up the day before I planned to use it.


----------



## vw2s4 (Dec 20, 2018)

Harold said:


> My trailer tongue ends up being too short with the A-frame jack to use this rack. If I pulled out the A-frame jack and used one that folded up, I'd be okay. Not sure about your case, but I can say that if your jack is one of the motorized ones (mine has a hand crank), that'd be a bit more of an issue.
> 
> But it's easier to just use a piece of wood with fork mounts. Which still works fine, even with the MultiTaskR folded up in the truck bed.
> 
> Long term I'm pretty happy with the rack. I've learned that the rack gets pretty grumpy when it's pretty cold out. I've tried to use it on a couple mornings at about 15F and things just don't move as well. I'm sure it's related to the lubricants, but there's probably also some different responses to the cold between the steel bits and the alu bits. It's probably time I refreshed the lubricants on it, but it also wouldn't be an issue if I planned ahead and set the rack up the day before I planned to use it.


Thanks for the response Harold. I ended up pulling the trigger on it last night so hopefully it works! I figured worst case scenario I could just remove the front wheels.

I was also wondering, are the collet mounts adjustable? For instance, can you move them along the tube the attach to? Or can you change the angle of them, which in turn should raise or lower the front wheel of the mounted bikes.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

vw2s4 said:


> Thanks for the response Harold. I ended up pulling the trigger on it last night so hopefully it works! I figured worst case scenario I could just remove the front wheels.
> 
> I was also wondering, are the collet mounts adjustable? For instance, can you move them along the tube the attach to? Or can you change the angle of them, which in turn should raise or lower the front wheel of the mounted bikes.


You can move them side-to-side and you can rotate them on the rack to change the angle somewhat. That said, to get them to lower the front wheel (and bring it closer to the truck tailgate), you are limited by the downtube of the bike itself. I have mine about as low as they can go without the downtube sitting on the rack. If you raise them more, the wheels will also stick out farther. I haven't done this because I also have to get my bikes to fit underneath the bed rack, so I want the clearance.

If you really wanted to tuck the wheels in closer to the tailgate, you'd have to start getting creative. I think you could pull it off if you propped the rear wheels on top of a platform in the truck bed. I haven't really considered that up until now, honestly. Not sure how much room there is to bring the front wheels closer to the tailgate. Or with a trailer attached, how much vertical clearance you'd have before the trailer tongue (or your WD hitch) would be a concern.

I tend to put bikes on the two outermost positions most of the time. I haven't actually had a chance to fit 4 bikes on the rack yet.


----------



## vw2s4 (Dec 20, 2018)

Harold said:


> You can move them side-to-side and you can rotate them on the rack to change the angle somewhat. That said, to get them to lower the front wheel (and bring it closer to the truck tailgate), you are limited by the downtube of the bike itself. I have mine about as low as they can go without the downtube sitting on the rack. If you raise them more, the wheels will also stick out farther. I haven't done this because I also have to get my bikes to fit underneath the bed rack, so I want the clearance.
> 
> If you really wanted to tuck the wheels in closer to the tailgate, you'd have to start getting creative. I think you could pull it off if you propped the rear wheels on top of a platform in the truck bed. I haven't really considered that up until now, honestly. Not sure how much room there is to bring the front wheels closer to the tailgate. Or with a trailer attached, how much vertical clearance you'd have before the trailer tongue (or your WD hitch) would be a concern.
> 
> I tend to put bikes on the two outermost positions most of the time. I haven't actually had a chance to fit 4 bikes on the rack yet.


That's an interesting idea re: propping up rear wheels. Sounds like I have some options. I generally will only be carrying two bikes while towing, so I wonder if having them on the outer most mounts like you, along with the WD hitch moving the manual jack away from the bumper more than a conventional hitch might prevent any interference.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

vw2s4 said:


> That's an interesting idea re: propping up rear wheels. Sounds like I have some options. I generally will only be carrying two bikes while towing, so I wonder if having them on the outer most mounts like you, along with the WD hitch moving the manual jack away from the bumper more than a conventional hitch might prevent any interference.


If I had taken pictures of my arrangement when I tried the MultiTaskr with the trailer hooked up, I'd post them here. Only way for you to know for certain is to give it a try. There are absolutely other things you can do if you're not quite satisfied with the fit.


----------

